# pueblo bajo



## Judiths

Salve a tutti. 
Avrei bisogno di tradurre _pueblo bajo_ in italiano. Posso dire _basso popolo_? Sto parlando di gerghi, e mi riferisco alle persone che parlano il gergo, che appartengono al.... _basso popolo?_
Grazie. Gracias.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Judiths,
Chiediamo sempre di aggiungere tutto il contesto così riusciamo ad essere più precisi. Hai una frase intera, per favore? Magari ci aiuta a trovare subito la soluzione più adatta.
Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## ursu-lab

In teoria è il popolino. Oppure "i ceti bassi" (ceto è "clase social"). E in genere usiamo più spesso il termine _argot _per riferirci alla lingua parlata da un gruppo sociale come per es. i giovani. Se si parla di lingua si usa anche l'aggettivo "popolare". È meglio specificare a quale gruppo ti riferisci altrimenti è molto ambiguo: in realtà si potrebbe tradurre in chissà quanti modi.


----------



## Neuromante

"Pueblo bajo" es un grupo en sí mismo. No exactamente "ceti bassi" pero casi y no es un grupo social exclusivamente, incluye a los campesinos, ganaderos, dependientes etc. En general sería de la clase media/media para abajo sumando todo lo que no sea de ciudad y aquellos que ni tienen cultura ni suficiente dinero como para callar a quien se lo eche en cara.


En ese contexto "jerga" no se refiere a una en concreto, seguramente pone "en jerga".


----------



## ursu-lab

popolino
_s. m_. (_spreg_.) il popolo socialmente e culturalmente meno evoluto: _le chiacchiere_, _le superstizioni del popolino_.

I ceti bassi comprendono diverse categorie sociali accomunate dal basso potere economico acquisitivo. Dipende dal contesto storico (a quale periodo storico si riferisce: secolo ??), perché attualmente è sicuramente più adatto il termine:

*sottoproletariato*
_s. m_. nelle moderne società industriali, lo strato della popolazione più povero economicamente e culturalmente, i cui componenti traggono il loro reddito da occupazioni occasionali, spesso degradanti e parassitarie: _il sottoproletariato delle borgate romane_.

Se manca il contesto non si può dare una traduzione esatta.

Pur essendo sinonimi, il termine "gergo" è più usato per riferirsi a un linguaggio settoriale : il gergo degli imprenditori tessili, il gergo dei barcari dell'Adige, ecc.
Mentre per riferirsi a un gruppo sociale, soprattutto emarginato o dei bassifondi, si usa più spesso argot, alla francese, equivalente di slang in inglese.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Existe esa palabra? Iría perfecta


----------



## gatogab

> E in genere* usiamo* più spesso il termine _argot _per riferirci alla lingua parlata da un gruppo sociale...


¿Dónde?
Yo conozco _'argot' _en francés, 'slang' en inglés, '_jerga' _en español y 'gergo' en italiano,


----------



## ursu-lab

Sottoproletariato è un termine che si usa dagli anni '70. 
PS: Quando penso al sottoproletariato o ai quartieri dormitorio della periferia mi viene più spontaneo il termine argot, dall'argot parigino e delle banlieu, dove il fenomeno è stato osservato e studiato dai linguisti con maggiore approfondimento, che gergo. Comunque se si parla di disagio sociale, di malavita, di sottoproletariato o di bassifondi, argot possiede proprio quest'accezione negativa (in italiano), mentre gergo è il termine italiano "standard" e va bene per tutto, anche per i mestieri.


----------



## gatogab

Judiths said:


> Salve a tutti.
> Avrei bisogno di tradurre _pueblo bajo_ in italiano. Posso dire _basso popolo_? Sto parlando di gerghi, e mi riferisco alle persone che parlano il gergo, che appartengono al.... _basso popolo?_
> Grazie. Gracias.


 Credo che _'popolino'_ vada bene, como ti hanno suggerito.
Il _'popolino'_  sovente si esprime in un linguaggio tutto suo, detto _'gergo'_.
Anche se sociologi e antropologi studiano questo fenomeno, chiamandolo '_argot_'  ti assicuro che il _'popolino'_  non ha idea di cosa si tratta.


----------



## Neuromante

Gatogab:
En español sí existe "argot" y se refiere al lenguaje propio de un grupo. "Jerga" es un nivel de sofisticación muy inferior, se reserva para algo que no tiene una verdadera estructura. Exacto contrario que en italiano, por lo que leo.


Por otro lado: El lenguaje del pueblo bajo (O pueblo llano) comprende todos los argots y modos de hablar de éste (Pero no las jergas, como consecuencia de lo que puse arriba) 


Sotoproletariato no es traducción de "pueblo bajo". Entre otras cosas porque ese término existe desde la edad media así que la sociedad industrial no tiene nada que ver y porque hace referencia a nivel socio/cultural no al socio/económico. Un multimillonario salido de lo más bajo y con una educación vergonzosa sigue siendo pueblo bajo. Y un aristócrata que lo pierde todo y acaba de limpiabotas no lo es. La arribista del Gatopardo es pueblo bajo a pesar de que el aristócrata se casa con ella por su dinero (De ella). Cuando pregunté antes estaba preguntando por "popolino" no por "sottoproletariato", palabra que conocía perfectamente.


----------



## annapo

*Popolino *è _popolo socialmente e culturalmente meno evoluto_ mi sembra che calzi: come è stato detto, è uno strato della popolazione di condizioni economiche modeste che ha avuto una istruzione limitata e che per questo non parla un buon "italiano" (o spagnolo??), probabilmente pieno di espressioni gergali. 


*Sottoproletariato,* invece, si riferisce a lavoratori che traggono sostentamento da il loro reddito da _occupazioni occasionali, spesso degradanti e parassitarie e_ quindi una fascia veramente molto ristretta di popolazione che vive quasi di espedienti. Probabilmente anch'essi parlano un cattivo italiano/spagnolo e probabilmente anch'essi hanno avuto una istruzione insufficiente, ma questa natura "delinquenziale" ne fa un tipo particolare di popolazione, non sono semplicemente poveri e ignoranti ma esprimono un carattere sociale più peculiare. 

Sarebbe a questo punto necessario capire dal contesto se stiamo parlando del gergo della malavita (_ti faccio un cappottino di piombo_) o del gergo dei pescatori delle coste ioniche pugliesi (che usano la _grammedda)._

_*Argot*_ in italiano esiste ed è sinonimo di _*gergo*_ (dice il vocabolario) ma penso che lo usino solo gli addetti ai lavori: io personalmente non l'ho mai sentito usare da nessuno nel mio contesto di vita e lavoro (io non sono linguista). 

In linea di massima sento usare *gergo*, io però lo uso solo in alcuni casi: nella locuzione _*parlare in gergo*, o_ per riferirmi ad un _*gergo tecnico o prefessionale*_, in altri casi (cioè per linguaggi usati da categorie sociali e non professionali) spesso lo sostituisco direttamente con l'anglicismo _slang._ 

Per esempio dico:
_lo slang dei giovani _enon_ il gergo giovanile_
_lo slang delle periferie_ invece che _il gergo delle periferie._

In questi casi _*gergo*_ non mi suona.

Ma forse dipende dal fatto che nella mia vita quotidiana devo parlare inglese tutto il giorno tutti i giorni.
Mi interesserebbe sentire cosa fanno gli altri italiani in proposito.

ciao
Anna


----------



## ursu-lab

Creo que no sirve de nada seguir discutiendo el tema si nadie contesta a la pregunta principal: ¿de qué época histórica se está hablando? De "pueblo bajo" actual (il sottoproletariato urbano) o de la época del Risorgimento, el siglo XIX (il popolino). No se pueden aplicar las mismas categorias y etiquetas al siglo XIX o al XX-XXI. 
Per es. fino a 100 anni fa i contadini facevano parte dei ceti bassi, della plebe (il popolino è solo della città) ora solo il fatto di pensarlo ci sembra ridicolo.
Tra l'altro, al di fuori della città, non ha senso parlare di "gergo" (il gergo della malavita nella bassa padana?, il gergo dei contadini nel tavoliere delle puglie?). Infine dipende anche dalla città, perché per esempio a Roma quest'accezione c'è l'ha anche "borgataro", ma ovviamente vale solo a Roma.


----------



## Judiths

Lo que tengo que traducir es la definición de un diccionario.
*compradrito:* Joven suburbano perteneciente al pueblo bajo, imitador de las actitudes de los compadres.


----------



## ursu-lab

Giovane appartenente al sottoproletariato urbano.


----------



## gatogab

Compadrito, según el D*iccionario de Jergas de Habla Hispana* se refiere a un hombre prepotente, agresivo, provocador y fanfarrón, con una actitud y modo de vestir vistosos.
Es usado en Argentina y Uruguay.
En cambio:
Compadre o Compadrito, en Chile es el amigo íntimo.
Famoso es Don Chuma, el compadre de Condorito, quién lo sostiene en sus momentos de depresión de ánimo y de pecunia. 
Todos estos personajes pertenecen al 





> sottoproletariato urbano (ursu-lab dixit)


.


----------



## Judiths

gatogab said:


> Compadrito, según el D*iccionario de Jergas de Habla Hispana* se refiere a un hombre prepotente, agresivo, provocador y fanfarrón, con una actitud y modo de vestir vistosos.
> Es usado en Argentina y Uruguay.
> En cambio:
> Compadre o Compadrito, en Chile es el amigo íntimo.
> Famoso es Don Chuma, el compadre de Condorito, quién lo sostiene en sus momentos de depresión de ánimo y de pecunia.
> Todos estos personajes pertenecen al .


 
Questa non era la mia domanda, ecco perché non volevo mettere la frase completa e ho fornito solo una spiegazione del contesto. Grazie lo stesso.
Allora sottoprolettariato urbano sia. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Judiths,


Judiths said:


> Questa non era la mia domanda, ecco perché non volevo mettere la frase completa e ho fornito solo una spiegazione del contesto. Grazie lo stesso.
> Allora sottoprole*ta*riato urbano sia. Grazie a tutti.


Ecco perché è importante essere chiari già dal primo messaggio: per evitare che la discussione si disperda in cose che non ti sono utili.
Grazie per la collaborazione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------

